# Big brother



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

this has been mentioned before I think, today I was asked to look up about villas and apartments to rent,in Lanzarote for visiting relatives later this year.
Just now opening main page I have an advert heading my main page about searching for villas in the area that I searched.
I am using Safari,, not google.
So I am obviously being monitored. Is there any software to stop this.Or where to look on this Mac mini.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You can opt out of Google analytics. That's what's following you around.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Using Jan's I pad to browse on here jan had searched for a surprise ??? holiday for my 65th in 3 weeks time now banner on top of this page is my favoured hotel in Gambia for a good price should I tell her????


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Only if you don't want to go.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

how do we opt out of google analitics

barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Could try this

https://tools.google.com/dlpage/gaoptout

More info here

https://support.google.com/analytics/answer/181881?hl=en

There is also Adblock Plus which is a must for all platforms (Think it works on mac)

https://adblockplus.org/en/getting_started

I find adblock pretty much deals with most stuff but its getting harder not to be followed around. In someways though I dont mind it. I logon to my Windows 8.1 laptop with my MS account and it makes life easier. Same with my google account.

As long as I dont get lots of ads (adblock plus sees to that) i dont really care if google or whoever know what I am looking at.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

It might be a good idea to run the likes of Malwarebytes / SAS occasionally as well.


----------

